# Narrow Utility Sinks - Is there such a thing?



## mr_trotta (Jun 5, 2006)

I need a Utility Sink, but there's no way I can fit one in my laundry room. As a point of reference (in case I'm calling it by a different name), it looks like this:








 Do they make these things narrower?
I don't need it for the sink feature, but rather as a catch for the overflow of my washer.
 If they do exist, PLEASE send me a link as to where I can get one!


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Why is the washer overflowing? Is the line plugged up?


----------



## mr_trotta (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Ron,

It's me again. Remember this thread? Same problem. I had a plumber come take a look at it and he said the 1 1/2" pipe under my kitchen floor (in the foundation) most likely needed to be replaced. The cheap solution would be to get a utility sink to allow the excess to drain into. It's what quite a few people in this area do with the type of house we have (54 yrs. old).

 Do narrow utility sinks exist?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Not sure they do exist, you will have to google it.


----------



## mr_trotta (Jun 5, 2006)

Been there. Done that. No luck.

Hoping that someone has one in their home, or has seen one, or hopefully someone knows where to get one. Google didn't find anything.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

What the largest dimension you can go with?


----------



## mr_trotta (Jun 5, 2006)

Ideally 16" wide or deep. Some sinks that I've seen are only 14" tall, but it would be nice to find one that is deeper than that, and then is more rectangular to make up the loss of depth.

I'm going to be moving around the washer and dryer in a small laundry room so that I can accommodate this utility sink. The sink is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

!8" is too wide?


----------



## mr_trotta (Jun 5, 2006)

Ron, I could work with pretty much any dimension. I've only seen 22" squares, which doesn't help me. Unfortunately, describing dimensions of sinks doesn't help either. Finding sinks of other dimensions would. Do you know of any?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

The only thing I do is google key words, like 18" Utility Sink, you just have the tweak the search here and there.

Wish I had a magic site for you but I will only seek so long.


----------



## mach4mk (Jul 17, 2010)

*15" Utility sink*



Ron The Plumber said:


> The only thing I do is google key words, like 18" Utility Sink, you just have the tweak the search here and there.
> 
> Wish I had a magic site for you but I will only seek so long.


 
http://www.mascobath.com/products.php?product_id=105


----------



## mach4mk (Jul 17, 2010)

*15" utility sink*



mr_trotta said:


> Ron, I could work with pretty much any dimension. I've only seen 22" squares, which doesn't help me. Unfortunately, describing dimensions of sinks doesn't help either. Finding sinks of other dimensions would. Do you know of any?


 http://www.mascobath.com/products.php?product_id=105


----------



## Gozogirl (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ikea has narrow sinks*



mr_trotta said:


> I need a Utility Sink, but there's no way I can fit one in my laundry room. As a point of reference (in case I'm calling it by a different name), it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to Ikea they have narrow sinks but they are only 3 inch deep


----------



## Gozogirl (Sep 28, 2011)

go to Ikea they have narrow sinks but they are only 3 inch deep


----------



## mach4mk (Jul 17, 2010)

*This utility sink is 18-1/2" wide hope it helps.*

http://www.mascobath.com/products.php?product_id=105

I had to special order thru Lowe's, Home Depot had a picture of it on their shelf but told me it was no longer available & wouldn't try to order one for me. I took a copy of this web page to Lowe's, they went to the web site & once they saw it was available they ordered it for me. No problem.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The original poster was looking for this sink in 2006, hopefully he found something by now.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

This thread is over a year old.


----------



## jscauso (Apr 11, 2012)

*Mascobath.com*

I am looking for a narrow sink to add to my laundry room. This one looks perfect. I know this was posted a long time ago. Did you purchase it, and are you happy with it. jscauso


----------

